# Passport photographer wanted - albufeira



## Slackrat

much appreciated if anyone knows of one


----------



## bom dia lisbon

I'm not in Albufeira so perhaps someone can offer specific suggestions, but I find that in many cities there is a shop offering passport photos within steps of the driver's license bureau (IMTT), social security office or public transit agency.


----------



## Slackrat

bom dia lisbon said:


> I'm not in Albufeira so perhaps someone can offer specific suggestions, but I find that in many cities there is a shop offering passport photos within steps of the driver's license bureau (IMTT), social security office or public transit agency.


Thanks

I don't think I need a photo to renew a British Passport this time, but I was just making sure I could get a photograph in prescribed form in a hurry if I did need one

Bill Henderson


----------



## bom dia lisbon

I've found that it's best to always have some of those photos on hand for future use. Because it seems that whenever I need one in an emergency, that's when I'm having a bad hair day


----------



## somanyhands

Kodak type shops (doing photos, reprints, framing etc) seem quite common in most towns (Lagos, for example has at least 2!) so I'm sure there'll be at least one in Albufeira.

They offer a passport photo service and are particularly good at it, in my experience. (We also have to use them annually for the boys' school passes/applications)


----------

